# Wiki Question



## Cryozombie (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok, here's a question for any of you Wiki Guru's out there...

The person who handled the technical writing for the Company I work for is no longer with us, and I inherited several of his responsibility's... the main one being Maintaining our Technical Documentation Wiki.  I have been adding new documents to it, but the organization he left me is a mess, there is no consistency between pages and in the way things are named and/or formatted and I am wondering if there is a way to veiw ALL the documents in the Wiki database to see everything that has been created so I can organize them or create a master Index by department or SOMTHING so I can organize everything and make the naming conventions and page formats consistant.  

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 30, 2009)

What software is it using?


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 30, 2009)

Ah, wait, I think I found it!


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 30, 2009)

Andrew Green said:


> What software is it using?



MediaWiki


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 30, 2009)

I found it.  There is a Catagory for "Special pages" and in there it has a Page Called "All Articles" and it looks like It displays them all in there.

I answered my own question.  Now I feel like a dumb dumb for giving up and posting right before I figured it out.  

LOL.


----------



## Matthew McMullen (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah but if you didn't post the question you probable wouldn't have figured it out.


----------

